# Shop in St George?



## teledan (May 20, 2019)

Hey all, I am down in St George on vacation and I think the AC compressor on my 2006 Dodge Ram 2500 (5.9 Cummins) has crapped the bed. I’m nervous about driving back home to American Fork, does anybody know of a good shop down here I could take it to?


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

It's probably too late but I have only used Bracken's Auto Tech one time and they treated me ok


----------



## teledan (May 20, 2019)

Not too late, thanks. But I am thinking I might just drive back up to AF with no AC on Sunday and find a shop up there. I am going to need my truck this week down here and its not making any weird noises or anything, just doesn't blow cold anymore.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Just watch the clutch, if it is indeed the compressor that clutch may lock up and you will be toast in more than one way.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

If the pressure is too low, the low pressure switch will turn off the clutch (that is testable by pulling off the plug and running a jumper wire across it). You might have a burnt compressor, or it might just be low pressure. You can buy a cheap recharge kit at autozone and try and charge it before spending the big bucks on a compressor, or leak elsewhere (condensor etc). Lots of tire places will also do ac charging, they can tell you if it has enough R134A or not.

If you get it back to AF, Tanners Radiator & Auto Air Conditioning in AF is good (near PG border on state). I went to HS with him, he does good work. I've had him do both radiators and acs in various vehicles.

-DallanC


----------



## teledan (May 20, 2019)

Thanks guys! I think I might go buy a non-AC serpentine belt and either put it on before I drive home or just keep it on hand in case the compressor clutch seizes up. The shops I called all seemed to not want to help me with anything over the phone so I’d rather just not bother with a shop down here.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

If the clutch seized, it would just spin the compressor. If the compressor is seized, it wont do anything if the clutch isnt engaged (just turn AC off). The chance the clutch AND the compressor are both seized is pretty small.

Just say'n

-DallanC


----------



## teledan (May 20, 2019)

Thanks man. I’ve heard of it happening on these trucks but I figured the chances are still pretty small. Especially since it isn’t making any weird noises or anything I think I’ll be fine. I’d still like to have the belt on hand just in case. Not just for this trip but in the future as well. I’ll just keep it in the truck. I’ve been meaning to get the truck in the shop to have a few other things looked at so when I get home she will get some good TLC. This truck has been awesome. It’s an 06 mega cab with a manual trans. Sort of a unicorn.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Those are DANG good trucks!! I had an 02, 5.9 xtra cab LB 5 speed Manual, 04 Crew LB 5.9 6 speed Manual and a 07 dually 5.9 crew LB 6 speed manual. I drive a 18 diesel crew LB Auto now. Only problems I had were on the 04. Rebuilt the front end with Moog parts. I don't think the 6"lift and 37's helped the wear and tare on the front end.


----------



## teledan (May 20, 2019)

That’s a great list of trucks! Yeah these 3rd gens are notorious for front end issues (death wobble). There was a recall for some of the parts, I think the tie rod but I can't remember off the top of my head. I had the dealership update mine and luckily I haven't had any of those issues with this truck. I do wish I had the 4th gen cooled seats though, especially right now  I've been keeping an eye out for a set to swap in to this truck.


----------



## teledan (May 20, 2019)

Well we made it back home. I bought a non-ac belt just in case but we didn’t have any issues. Just a bit warmer of a drive than normal. Thanks all!


----------

